# *pic heavy* Awesome results for Fall Classic Show



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

Big congrats!! But a new horse - these two look so cute together! It's exciting that she is moving up, when is the next show?


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

newhorsemom said:


> Big congrats!! But a new horse - these two look so cute together! It's exciting that she is moving up, when is the next show?


Yep, she is moving on up. She has been wanting to ride Chevago for a while now and she is super excited that she gets to. As wonderful as Zee is, Chevago is a much better mover and has a much nicer neck. We might even be able to lease him at some point, so that's exciting. 

Her next show is the All Breed Youth Show at MSU in November. She will be trying her hand at W/T/C. She could technically stay in W/T until Jan. 1st but I think she wants the challenge. She is excited.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats! They look very nice together!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats! that is so exiting! good for you guys!


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank all. She had a blast.


----------

